# Becky Lynch wardrobe malfunction



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

Y2Joe said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


i would but it is illegal to reproduce products of the wwe network without explicit consent


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

ficklemickle said:


> i would but it is illegal to reproduce products of the wwe network without explicit consent


Dear Vince,
Show us some Bextitties,
Thanks,
ficklemickle

There ya go.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How did I miss this? Now I am going to have to go back and watch it. :mj


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Your sig is rather appropriate for this thread...


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> How did I miss this? Now I am going to have to go back and watch it. :mj


watch her on the ground right after she hits ric flair


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Exactly when did this happen?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:thirst



Deadpool said:


> How did I miss this? Now I am going to have to go back and watch it. :mj


:mj

I see you've suddenly perked up 8*D


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I saw it. When she was on the ground outside the ring after hitting Flair I think. It's not a full reveal but you can see something.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Against my better judgement, here's a screencap from another board I post on asking the same thing. It really doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Saw that!!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

It looks like a piece of her sports bra

When you have to be the workhorse of an entire match, your clothes are going to fall apart


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> :thirst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right. I am going to watch this again now before it gets edited. :mj


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hurin said:


> Against my better judgement, here's a screencap from another board I post on asking the same thing. It really doesn't look like it to me.


Eh that's not a nip slip.

That's indeed a piece of her bra..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

People are losing their minds over the slightest hint of Irish areola :Banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What about Charlotte? Seemed like she was popping out at every turn.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

MyaTheBee said:


> Eh that's not a nip slip.
> 
> That's indeed a piece of her bra..


naw man that isnt wear it happens watch after she hits ric flair


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its very close, but unfortunately not a slip, just a shawdow cast from her bra/attire pushing into her skin.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> People are losing their minds over the slightest hint of Irish areola :Banderas


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow. So any people interested in the slightest glimpse of a womans nipple....which probably isn't even her nipple.

Way to defeat the stereotype of wrestling fans being virgin, man children, guys.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

On Smackdown, when her legs were spread, you could see white underneath her boys shorts/booty shorts. I had to rewind, cause usually everything she wears below the waist is same color, no variation, so when I saw something not dark colored, I almost thought it was "inner thigh" crotch shot.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It's really weird that people get off to this stuff but at the same time fucking hilarious. It's like some people have hawk eyes when it comes to female outfit malfunctions.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Wow. So any people interested in the slightest glimpse of a womans nipple....which probably isn't even her nipple.
> 
> Way to defeat the stereotype of wrestling fans being virgin, man children, guys.


I hope you're not referring to me because I'm just trying to put it to rest with that pic.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

It's clothing.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL I just went back and watched it and that is nothing. Somebody call me when a whole boob pops out and don't waste my time with this shit. Fucking virgin geeks on here that get a boner when they think they see the shadow of what might be a nipple if you look at it with your glasses off and shit.

ut


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do I get off to this? :hogan


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Why would someone want one of their favourite wrestlers to be exposed and embaressed in front of 100 thousand people?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Deadpool said:


> LOL I just went back and watched it and that is nothing. Somebody call me when a whole boob pops out and don't waste my time with this shit. Fucking virgin geeks on here that get a boner when they think they see the shadow of what might be a nipple if you look at it with your glasses off and shit.
> 
> ut


Don't worry Pratchett. Once the *Deadpool* Blu-ray is released you'll have plenty time to have the strap-on scene on a continuous loop :abed


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

inconclusive, move along


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why would someone want one of their favourite wrestlers to be exposed and embaressed in front of 100 thousand people?


Shed have no need to be embaressed


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Don't worry Pratchett. Once the *Deadpool* Blu-ray is released you'll have plenty time to have the strap-on scene on a continuous loop :abed


That is assuming that I eventually break down and buy a Blu-ray player. :drake1


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I read on Facebook that Charlotte's boobs popped out after the Frogsplash too. There's two reasons to rewatch the match :banderas.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

T0M said:


> It's really weird that people get off to this stuff but at the same time fucking hilarious. It's like some people have hawk eyes when it comes to female outfit malfunctions.


One of the greatest things I have ever seen in my entire life is Brie Bella's nipple.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

naw guys it conclusive watch carefully


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Virgins


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Good old Naitch probably tried to pull it down while taking the bump. What a pro.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Jesus, you people act like you've never seen a nipple before...


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Becks is indeed a hottie, too. Would like her to wake up next to me for sure. Too bad it's very hard for normal people to get in touch with TV-stars...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

One thing I did notice after rewatching the match was that the girls spent time fighting their wardrobes as much as they were fighting each other.
who is responsible for the ring attires? Mikaze? 
Whoever the fuck that is he/she needs to get a grip and design better wardrobe that wont fall apart during a match.
You can cover Beckys glorious abs but you cant cover her tits? cmon!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:deandre


----------



## Moggsy316 (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys never seen any titties or nipples before hey?!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Saw it


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

OP should be banned now, I had my hopes up high coming into this thread :mj2 :fuckthis


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This fucking thread.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't know about Becky, but Charlotte had some hard time trying to keep her tits hidden.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

There was no wardrobe malfunction.


----------

